# emoji movie......?



## helenkeller (Jul 12, 2017)

i just seen a commercial for the... *sigh*


emoji movie???


what're your thoughts on this?
i think emoji are over rated.


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 12, 2017)

Probably going to be a poorly written movie with no storyline or theme, something for children under the age of 8.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 12, 2017)

It's gonna be cute for kids but it's cringey to me.


----------



## glover (Jul 12, 2017)

It's gonna do so bad trust me. I swear Dreamworks is trying to be trendy with the younger generation.


----------



## Marius Titulescu (Jul 12, 2017)

It's gonna be predictable and lacking of any value apart from commercial value.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't need to watch it because I already have.


----------



## helenkeller (Jul 12, 2017)

glover said:


> It's gonna do so bad trust me. I swear Dreamworks is trying to be trendy with the younger generation.



we need more shrek


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2017)

rbell2915 said:


> Probably going to be a poorly written movie with no storyline or theme, something for children under the age of 8.



Pretty much.. Why even make a movie out of it? Sure I use emojis on my phone but a whole movie just for that.. waste of money.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2017)

We were actually talking about it in two different threads. I even made a poll about what uncreative/unoriginal movies we hate most. The most popular option was "Uncreative movies based on everything", and the Emoji Movie is the case in point.

My problem here is that emojis aren't worth making movies out of. Not to mention, but they are overly marketed and taken too seriously. I don't even use emojis (except in topic titles and user titles), and I never use chatspeak (like WTF or OMG).

The plot can be creative or generic. The plot can be good or bad. The animation and character design can be good or bad. But the premise of it is appalling.


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm sure it'll be an even bigger flop than the 2016 Ghostbusters.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 12, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> I don't need to watch it because I already have.



Can you please enlighten us on what it's like? 

It looks like the cringiest thing I've ever seen. Pretty up there with Pixels, which I unfortunately saw in cinemas. I don't have anything against emoji's or text speak, I use them all the time. Probably too often. But this just looks terrible ;-;

I can't imagine kids liking the idea either!


----------



## helenkeller (Jul 12, 2017)

rbell2915 said:


> I'm sure it'll be an even bigger flop than the 2016 Ghostbusters.



LOOOL


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2017)

rbell2915 said:


> I'm sure it'll be an even bigger flop than the 2016 Ghostbusters.



I heard that it didn't do too poorly. If anything, Ghostbusters II did worse, and that was back in the 80's. But if there's any movie this year to compare to Ghostbusters, it would be The Mummy (starring Tom Cruise). The emoji movie would be more comparable to the Angry Birds movie, which didn't do too poorly either.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 12, 2017)

glover said:


> It's gonna do so bad trust me. I swear Dreamworks is trying to be trendy with the younger generation.



Dreamworks isn't making it though, Sony is.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But anyway, the only reason the emoji movie is coming out is because cinema has a formula of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" basically. Why do you think Pixar makes so many sequels? And why does Marvel use their characters that plenty of people are familiar with?

All of it is trying to appeal to the largest audience possible, and that's exactly what the emoji movie exists for. Although, you've gotta give the emoji movie some credit, I mean it is the most "creative" movie of the summer, with it completing with well known franchises like Cars 3 and Spider-Man Homecoming where both have source material and previous sequels.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 12, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Can you please enlighten us on what it's like?
> 
> It looks like the cringiest thing I've ever seen. Pretty up there with Pixels, which I unfortunately saw in cinemas. I don't have anything against emoji's or text speak, I use them all the time. Probably too often. But this just looks terrible ;-;
> 
> I can't imagine kids liking the idea either!



Oh well it was nothing special. Just the same old "Protagonist is "different", messes things up, and tries to fix it." trope for kids.
Not the kind I like though. Other movies did it better.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 12, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Oh well it was nothing special. Just the same old "Protagonist is "different", messes things up, and tries to fix it." trope for kids.
> Not the kind I like though. Other movies did it better.



It's basically a combination of wreck it Ralph and inside out, but their doing a poor job at being like either one.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 12, 2017)

If the Emoji Movie actually succeeds, that would be a miracle i guess. I mean- I don't have too high expectations from it. I don't have plans to watch it, unlike Inside out and Wreck it Ralph. Those other two movies, when I saw their trailers, got me to watch em in cinemas. I liked them.

The Emoji Movie's success, if it exists, might become a meme, alike Shrek and The Bee Movie, full of sarcastic fans.


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2017)

the only word i can think of: yikes

i'm definitely not going to see it, it just looks so cringey


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I heard that it didn't do too poorly. If anything, Ghostbusters II did worse, and that was back in the 80's. But if there's any movie this year to compare to Ghostbusters, it would be The Mummy (starring Tom Cruise). The emoji movie would be more comparable to the Angry Birds movie, which didn't do too poorly either.



Ghostbusters II was much better than the awful reboot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

I agree that emojis are overrated.

They're good to express outward/necessary/flamboyant emotions in text/messages, but the way that society obsesses over them so much that there is a 10 ft pool raft that looks like a giant smiling pile of crap is absolutely ridiculous.

Although I think it's hilarious that Patrick Stewart plays the poop emoji in the movie xDDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I heard that it didn't do too poorly. If anything, Ghostbusters II did worse, and that was back in the 80's. But if there's any movie this year to compare to Ghostbusters, it would be The Mummy (starring Tom Cruise). The emoji movie would be more comparable to the Angry Birds movie, which didn't do too poorly either.



It may not have done poorly but that doesn't mean that it wasn't a terrible reboot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Oh well it was nothing special. Just the same old "Protagonist is "different", messes things up, and tries to fix it." trope for kids.
> Not the kind I like though. Other movies did it better.



Gotta love movie cliches.


----------



## unintentional (Jul 12, 2017)

Unless my sister wants to see it, I'm not going to pay it much mind.  I can't imagine it becoming unavoidable in the same way minions are (used on what older people share, like "My dentist told me I need a crown and I was like I know right!")  Even if my sister wants to see it I don't think it'd stick around in my mind too much.

It's just a movie made for quick money.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Ghostbusters II was much better than the awful reboot.



I saw the critical reception to both. I wonder why they were in favor of Ghostbusters all female cast over Ghostbusters II, but not The Mummy (2017) over The Mummy 3 (2008)?

But yeah, I'm still not going to watch the Emoji movie. Nor do I want to support the idea of making trends into movies.


----------



## tumut (Jul 12, 2017)

looks pretty good


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jul 12, 2017)

Watching it  times is my life goal.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 12, 2017)

make it burn : )


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 12, 2017)

am i the only one looking forward to the movie?...


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 12, 2017)

Spear said:


> am i the only one looking forward to the movie?...



you need help


----------



## Seashell (Jul 12, 2017)

Ehh. No, not really looking forward to it.
It does seem like something really younger kids would enjoy? But... I'll pass.


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2017)

More poop jokes, wow. Like we get enough of that from Seth Macfarlane's crap.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

I think a lot of people have already expressed what I think of it. Not seeing it.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 12, 2017)

I am really not going to watch that Emoji movie because its based on a silly trend for teenagers. In my opinion such movie is not directed at adults so therefore it is not in my interest at all.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't think it will be very good at all.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 15, 2017)

I thought they cancelled it after the first run of ads a while back, maybe they just made changes or something. But it looks awful, I'm not planning on seeing it.


----------



## helenkeller (Jul 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I thought they cancelled it after the first run of ads a while back, maybe they just made changes or something. But it looks awful, I'm not planning on seeing it.



i seen a commercial for it four times today. with the poop emoji in it lol ugh.. (why???)
 i dont think they cancelled it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I thought they cancelled it after the first run of ads a while back, maybe they just made changes or something. But it looks awful, I'm not planning on seeing it.



Yeah I think they still are gonna screen it for some reason, at least here... why even. Glad they haven't done much ads other than in this free cinema magazine you can take at the movies lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 15, 2017)

"We're # 2! We're # 2!"

That's literally the worst pun i've heard on the movie, its gonna get a low rating and the gross rating won't even budge.


----------



## Goshi (Jul 15, 2017)

From what I'm getting from the advertisements alone, it's going to be some sort of mashup of the cliches in both the Lego Movie and Wreck It Ralph but executed more poorly.


----------



## twins (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm more annoyed by the people complaining about how dumb the movie looks than the actual advertisements.


----------



## cIementine (Jul 15, 2017)

in cinemas july 28th guys mark your calendars


----------



## amanecer (Jul 15, 2017)

It's going to be enjoyable for the younger kids, most likely, and a meme to the older ones. It was probably made just to get money anyway. I can imagine someone saying: "Hey! We need to get hip with the kids! How do we do that? Oh, well they all use emojis, let's make a movie about it!" I am ready for cringe.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 15, 2017)

twins said:


> I'm more annoyed by the people complaining about how dumb the movie looks than the actual advertisements.



It's not the looks judging by the ads. It's the idea behind the movie that disgusts me. I'm also bothered by how the film industry is no longer creative. In years past, we seen sequels, prequels, remakes, and reboots plague the industry, as well as trend films like Marvel. And now producers are making movies based on anything rather than comimg up with new ideas. The Emoji movie is an example of this. In my opinion, emojis aren't worth making a movie out of. If you ask me about the Lego Movie or the Angry Birds Movie, they were at least worth making movies out of. But trends, no no no.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

I don't like it from the looks of the trailer, never intend to watch it either.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2017)

I really hope that this movie doesn't brainwash our poor deluded children. We don't need to be revolving our happiness around one of the most overrated things ever created.


----------



## Tao (Jul 15, 2017)

Emoji movie is just another nail in the coffin for Sony pictures.





N e s s said:


> But anyway, the only reason the emoji movie is coming out is because cinema has a formula of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" basically. Why do you think Pixar makes so many sequels? And why does Marvel use their characters that plenty of people are familiar with?



Pixar currently has 18 movies with only 6 of them being sequels  (and 4 of those are Toy Story and Cars). They're not exactly a sequel machine.


Marvel has actually used quite a few characters who the general "doesn't read comic books" audience wouldn't have known...Actually, most of them I would argue. Even whilst comic book fans more than likely knew about characters like Doctor Strange and Black Panther, they still weren't exactly highly popular characters until the movies came out, more so being known for appearing during a more popular characters story than any of their own...Something like Guardians of the Galaxy was a niche even among Marvel fans.

Hell, whilst they were still kinda popular before the MCU, I doubt they would have bothered with an Iron Man, Captain America or Thor movie so soon if they hadn't sold off their [at the time] A-list heroes (Spiderman, X-Men, Fantastic Four).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really hope that this movie doesn't brainwash our poor deluded children. We don't need to be revolving our happiness around one of the most overrated things ever created.



Shrek 2 has already done that already.

Actually, I'm joking about Shrek 2. Even if Shrek was stupid for its time, it's not as bad as animation these days. Just look at the stuff that came out in the 2010's decade. For every quality film like Frozen and Zootopia, there's an okay film like Turbo and a crap film like The Nut Job. We already seen how bad Foodfight, The Smurfs, Smurfs 2, Free Birds, The Nut Job, Planes, and Cars 2 did, and they have not corrupted children like what the internet can. I don't think the Emoji Movie could do so either.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Shrek 2 has already done that already.
> 
> Actually, I'm joking about Shrek 2. Even if Shrek was stupid for its time, it's not as bad as animation these days. Just look at the stuff that came out in the 2010's decade. For every quality film like Frozen and Zootopia, there's an okay film like Turbo and a crap film like The Nut Job. We already seen how bad Foodfight, The Smurfs, Smurfs 2, Free Birds, The Nut Job, Planes, and Cars 2 did, and they have not corrupted children like what the internet can. I don't think the Emoji Movie could do so either.



I just hate when someone asks a kid what their favorite movie is and they say some crap like you mentioned above. I'm afraid that kinds are gonna be like "omg I love that emoji movie!!!" and I'm gonna be like "you poor child RIP"


----------



## twins (Jul 15, 2017)

I just kind of feel the whole "lol the emoji movie looks sooo lame" has been beaten to death. Everybody thought the lego movie was going to be stupid, but it turned out to be a great movie (96% on rotten tomatoes). Let's all just wait for the movie to come out before we start bashing it.


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 15, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Shrek 2 has already done that already.
> 
> Actually, I'm joking about Shrek 2. Even if Shrek was stupid for its time, it's not as bad as animation these days. Just look at the stuff that came out in the 2010's decade. For every quality film like Frozen and Zootopia, there's an okay film like Turbo and a crap film like The Nut Job. We already seen how bad Foodfight, The Smurfs, Smurfs 2, Free Birds, The Nut Job, Planes, and Cars 2 did, and they have not corrupted children like what the internet can. I don't think the Emoji Movie could do so either.



I googled The Nut Job and you'll be pleased to know it's receiving a sequel next month.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 15, 2017)

rbell2915 said:


> I googled The Nut Job and you'll be pleased to know it's receiving a sequel next month.



I already know that. I didn't make any comments about the sequel, but I knew that the first film was dumb. Even by seeing the trailer, it doesn't look like a good movie. At least Free Birds was worth watching.

I'll give the Emoji Movie a chance, but I still don't like the idea behind it.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 15, 2017)

One of the characters will surely be a poo emoji.

Kids find poo funny, and poo will surely be the most well-developed, loveable character yet with the most tragic backstory.


----------



## Weiland (Jul 15, 2017)

Looks worse than the new Fantastic Four. :/


----------



## Soraru (Jul 16, 2017)

eh, i never seen the trailer. but it seems like its gonna just be all trend and no depth. its an emoji movie for the sake of emojis and nothing else. but i guess alot of little kids and teenagers would enjoy it. kinda like sing. it gave me sausage party vibes but for kids.


----------



## Barbara (Jul 16, 2017)

JACKSFILMS!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 16, 2017)

Soraru said:


> eh, i never seen the trailer. but it seems like its gonna just be all trend and no depth. its an emoji movie for the sake of emojis and nothing else. but i guess alot of little kids and teenagers would enjoy it. kinda like sing. it gave me sausage party vibes but for kids.



Interesting. I have seen Sausage Party, but the Emoji Movie didn't seem comparable to me.

I did think the idea behind Sausage Party seemed childish since it's about grocery products, but the adult themes of the movie is much worse than what you see from South Park. From wherever South Park was at their most offensive or inappropriate moment, Sausage Party was worse. The only exception is how South Park handled celebrities. Still, before I seen a movie that messed up before.


----------



## alesha (Jul 16, 2017)

They cancelled the Popeye movie for it, didn't they? That's just stupid.

The *emoji* movie? Why? Nobody waned it and emojis don't need their on movie. Next will be the app movie or the text message movie.


I think I went a bit too far...


----------



## Romaki (Jul 16, 2017)

It's a calculated kids movie, easy and popular target, but I know my niece will love it so I don't really care.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 17, 2017)

alesha said:


> They cancelled the Popeye movie for it, didn't they? That's just stupid.
> 
> The *emoji* movie? Why? Nobody waned it and emojis don't need their on movie. Next will be the app movie or the text message movie.
> 
> ...



Some people predict that they would make a Pokemon Go movie or a Fidget Spinner movie if they keep following this path.

But the emoji movie isn't the only animated film the studio made that would taint their reputation. They also made the Smurfs CGI animated movies, which I disapprove of. Typically, I feel that Sony Animation was the worst animation studio.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 17, 2017)

Professor Xavier, what happened?
What has happened to you?

but hey 11 more days bb


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 18, 2017)

me and my friends are going to see it so we can laugh at how dumb it is

im actually kind of excited


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 18, 2017)

can someone explain to me why yall hating on the movie? theres a plot and stuff and it looks good from the trailer and i kinda look forward to it...maybe i need a therapy


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 18, 2017)

Spear said:


> can someone explain to me why yall hating on the movie? theres a plot and stuff and it looks good from the trailer and i kinda look forward to it...maybe i need a therapy



I think it's because the story has such a cliche plot (main character isn't like the rest, does something wrong, and now must go on a journey to fix his mistake?...) Yeah it's so predictable lol / And how do you even make a movie about little phone pictures, it's obviously just to make some good cash off kids and teens being like "I can relate, I use emojis " and begging their parents to see it

Idk my 2 cents but obviously not hating on anyone who plans to see it, likes it, etc.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 18, 2017)

It's literally Wreck it Ralph..


BUT BAD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 25, 2017)

Bumping this because the movie comes out...in THREE DAYS!

I just can't wait to see how this movie does on Rotten Tomatoes, Metacritic, Cinemascore, and IMDB. Two other movies I dread this year (The Mummy 2017 and Transformers: The Last Night) got the ratings they deserved. I know it was stated several times this thread that kids will like it, but I was never a fan of emojis or chatspeak (like lol or lmao) to begin with anyway.

If it fails, we may never see a movie on fidgeting, a Pokemon Go movie, or any movie based on trends.


----------



## therian (Jul 25, 2017)

it looks so bad omg but i bet it will do well


----------



## tifachu (Jul 25, 2017)

i am going to see it the day it comes out in theaters 
u may think i'm joking but im not ill make this happen


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001 (Jul 25, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just waiting until Nostalgia Critic reviews it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

Not surprised if they'd make a fidget spinner movie to be honest, they seem to milk literally everything nowadays -_-


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 25, 2017)

using the gimmick of emojis is so cheap and stupid its just to easily reel people in. the trailer was so uncomfortable and awkward to watch i got absolutely nothing out of it lol


----------



## Reubenowitz (Jul 25, 2017)

I think it looks horrible tbh, but to each their own I guess lol


----------



## Dim (Jul 25, 2017)

*when emoji commercial appears on TV* AHHHH KILL IT! KILL IT!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 25, 2017)

Forget the Fidget Spinner movie, there will be a background character using a fidget spinner in the movie.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2017)

whats so bad is that despite all the hate its getting and how bad it will be, it's going to be pRETTY successful because "oh emojis kids love emojis"


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 25, 2017)

I'd prefer to see The Nut Job 2 than this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 25, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> whats so bad is that despite all the hate its getting and how bad it will be, it's going to be pRETTY successful because "oh emojis kids love emojis"



That's exactly how Minions went. I found it to be the most overrated form of media. I couldn't get into it, yet it made over a billion dollars.

Kids always like some of the stupidest things. Don't be saying that movies of your childhood are any better. The only reason why they're "better" is because we grew up watching them or whatever. Somehow, the level of stupidity the Emoji Movie is from my view is just as bad as The Nut Job, Despicable Me series, the whole Ice Age series, the whole Shrek series, and even stuff like Home on the Range (2004) and The Troll in Central Park (1994). They're great when you're a kid, but not when you're an adult. So the Emoji movie isn't that bad, but I'm only against it because, you know the story as I repeatedly said it in this thread.


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

I want to say it'll suck, and it looks like it will, but I was surprised by the Lego movie.


----------



## forestyne (Jul 26, 2017)

i was very pleased that sir patrick stewart is still receiving quality roles in hollywood, such as the poop emoji.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 26, 2017)

sorta looks like a typical family movie, "plot" wise
it just has a new skin put over it.. which ended up being emojis
i dont really like to hate things or be super negative all the time but i still won't watch it lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> whats so bad is that despite all the hate its getting and how bad it will be, it's going to be pRETTY successful because "oh emojis kids love emojis"



yeah kids love everything trendy and cool, and will beg their parents to go see it, or if they are old enough with their friends or whatever maybe. still doesn't make it a good one.


----------



## therian (Jul 26, 2017)

sounds like a cool movie !!!!


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

We do not mention that thing here at The Bell Tree Forums.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jul 26, 2017)

It's gonna be cringey.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 26, 2017)

Saw the poster for it and thought it was a joke, til I saw the trailer... oh dear goodness.
Emoji are useful when the time comes, but seeing emoji pillows, then clothes, now movies,
it's a bit overwhelming.


----------



## mobcoffee (Jul 26, 2017)

its really stupid honestly.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 26, 2017)

I hope it gets less than a 5% on Rotten Tomatoes.

T.J. Miller is a d-bag.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 26, 2017)

When I first heard of this dumb movie, I honestly thought it was some stupid internet joke.

What's next..Dabbing the movie! ugh....


----------



## whattheheck123 (Jul 26, 2017)

the makeup, stationery, etc are fine... clothes, a bit over the top but okay i guess, the emoji movie? that's just pushin' it man


----------



## MayorZenia (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm sure kids will love it but the concept of it seems really bland to me, it kind of reminds me of Inside Out but not as good, to be honest. I don't think I'll watch it in theaters but I might watch it if it comes out on Netflix just to see if it is as bad as I think it's going to be.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 26, 2017)

This just in.

Fred the Fidget confirmed for July of 2018!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 27, 2017)

no , why.
like , its not gonna be even good for kids , because its just a really dumb concept , they missed the opportunity to actually think and produce something that is good , but sadly , a movie with emojis was the best idea , i have been throught the entire internet and 100% of them are about how **** this movie will be , i asked a lot of people in real life about this movie and they all agreed it will be ****. its just , *ugh why.*
sorry for the rant here but yeah its such a waste if you think about it , :/


----------



## Flare (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm honestly just excited to see the Reviews for it. I need to see how terrible/decent it is.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2017)

Alien. said:


> This just in.
> 
> Fred the Fidget confirmed for July of 2018!



And don't forget Marshal the Squirrel (2019). That's coming in theaters too.


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Alien. said:


> This just in.
> 
> Fred the Fidget confirmed for July of 2018!



Haha XD
I hope not...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Strawberryllama said:


> It's gonna be cringey.



It can't not be cringey.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh boy. Oh boy oh boy. This is why you shouldn't let adults make movies about current kids trends. I am SURE I am not going to see it, and if I am forced to, I will probably walk out and stay in the bathroom at the first minute mark.

But seriously if someone has to see it tell me about it...


----------



## forestyne (Jul 27, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> I will probably walk out and stay in the bathroom at the first minute mark.



I did this in Beauty and The Beast. I had a panic attack but still 10/10 very effective


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2017)

Guess when it comes out.

TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Skyma125 (Jul 27, 2017)

Not gonna have a good story I can tell you that. All we know is that there's an emo emoji that wants to be happy which is pretty dumv


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 27, 2017)

This is the rating by Rotten Tomatoes so far. Ha ha!
(The time I posted this it has 0% )

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_emoji_movie/


----------



## Esphas (Jul 27, 2017)

soo knew this was gonna be a flop but:


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 27, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> This is the rating by Rotten Tomatoes so far. Ha ha!
> (The time I posted this it has 0% )
> 
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_emoji_movie/



Beautiful.


----------



## Dim (Jul 27, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> This is the rating by Rotten Tomatoes so far. Ha ha!
> (The time I posted this it has 0% )
> 
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_emoji_movie/


Hahaha they accomplish in failing when you look at it that way!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2017)

Someone actually said that the movie is a big zero-star steaming pile of "poo emoji". Another gave it a "thumbs down".

Critics aren't too happy about it. I guess Ishtar (1987) is a better movie after all.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 27, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> This is the rating by Rotten Tomatoes so far. Ha ha!
> (The time I posted this it has 0% )
> 
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_emoji_movie/


Everyone must join forces to make it stay 0%.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2017)

That rating (0%) is based on 28 reviews. That's really bad. After all, we never asked for it in the beginning.

Before this monstrosity came out, the Nut Job takes my prize for being the worst animated film of the decade. Last decade's was Shark Tale. The one before is Thumbelina. Most would argue that Foodfight is the worst, but I never even heard of it until later, so I went with the Nut Job. But now The Emoji Movie came out. It's not just the worst animated film of the decade, but it's the worst film of the decade (even worse than Jack & Jill (Adam Sandler), Movie 43, Fifty Shades of Gray, and After Earth). Here are three things I want to see this movie get:

1. To get a very low Rotten Tomatoes score (check)
2. To become a box office bomb
3. To win "Worst Picture" in the 38th Golden Raspberry Awards

I don't know now probable the third wish is, but the first two are pretty likely. Delgo (2008) actually had a budget of $40 million (I think), but it's gross is less than $1 million worldwide. Maybe the Emoji Movie would face the same fate.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

It better win the Raspberry man... :/ This film shouldn't have existed in the first place either, though.


----------



## helenkeller (Jul 28, 2017)

its at 3% OH MY GOD HAHAHA

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> That rating (0%) is based on 28 reviews. That's really bad. After all, we never asked for it in the beginning.
> 
> Before this monstrosity came out, the Nut Job takes my prize for being the worst animated film of the decade. Last decade's was Shark Tale. The one before is Thumbelina. Most would argue that Foodfight is the worst, but I never even heard of it until later, so I went with the Nut Job. But now The Emoji Movie came out. It's not just the worst animated film of the decade, but it's the worst film of the decade (even worse than Jack & Jill (Adam Sandler), Movie 43, Fifty Shades of Gray, and After Earth). Here are three things I want to see this movie get:
> 
> ...



Nut job came out in 2014 and it has 10% rotten tomato haha wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://thenutjob.com/

2??? uhoh


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm not gonna lie, it looks awful. The emojis don't even look good in terms of design, in my honest opinion.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 28, 2017)

My grandma took 2 of my cousins to see it. She said it was awful obviously  lol.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

It looks awful. I'm definitely passing on emoji movie.

I did however want to see girl's trip. That looks hysterical


----------



## Kip (Jul 28, 2017)

Everything about this movie makes me want to run for the hills. I don't even see how it's a thing.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 28, 2017)

glover said:


> It's gonna do so bad trust me. I swear Dreamworks is trying to be trendy with the younger generation.



dreamworks isn't behind this monstrosity of a movie lol that's sony (unless sony pictures is associated with dreamworks, idk lol)

anyways when i first heard the words "emoji movie" i thought it was a joke. the whole movie is a cliche rip off of wreck it ralph and inside out.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 28, 2017)

I loooooove the rating on it. Oh my god. 

I expected it to be bad but not this bad. Seeing it fail makes my heart happy.


----------



## glover (Jul 29, 2017)

I?m glad it failed lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

Would you rather watch the emoji movie, or play E.T. on Atari 2600? I think the film industry reached the low point here.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Would you rather watch the emoji movie, or play E.T. on Atari 2600? I think the film industry reached the low point here.



There's a lot of things that I would choose playing ET on the Atari 2600 for tbh.

But the real question is, would you rather watch The Emoji Movie, or play Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde on the NES?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> There's a lot of things that I would choose playing ET on the Atari 2600 for tbh.
> 
> But the real question is, would you rather watch The Emoji Movie, or play Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde on the NES?



Was that the worst video game, just like how Ishtar is the worst movie?



Spoiler



What I learned is that Ishtar was considered to be the worst movie of all time. Roger Ebert explained it best in his review.

Would you rather watch Ishtar (even if you read the review), or The Emoji Movie?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Was that the worst video game, just like how Ishtar is the worst movie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde is one of the most dreadful videogames ever made, according to AVGN. I've seen some compelling evidence. 


Spoiler: Spoiler



This video here sums up how terrible the game is, but watch out cause if you don't like swearing you prob won't like this guy lol.








Now the real question is, would you rather watch The Emoji Movie, Watch Ishtar, play Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde on the NES, or jump off a 500ft. cliff?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh yes, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde is one of the most dreadful videogames ever made, according to AVGN. I've seen some compelling evidence.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...



If I had a parachute on me, I would take the cliff.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If I had a parachute on me, I would take the cliff.



No parachute. Just free fallin. Onto some rather pointy rocks.

But what am I saying. You suffer the same fate no matter what you do.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> No parachute. Just free fallin. Onto some rather pointy rocks.
> 
> But what am I saying. You suffer the same fate no matter what you do.



Wow! That bad huh.

But as I was reading more about the emoji movie, I saw some disturbing things about it. One was a Twitter post on The Handmaid's Tale, but with a female emoji from the movie. Another was that they referenced Donald Trump in a trailer or something as the devil emoji. And I read that feminism was referenced in the movie. Looks like I'm definitely not watching.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wow! That bad huh.
> 
> But as I was reading more about the emoji movie, I saw some disturbing things about it. One was a Twitter post on The Handmaid's Tale, but with a female emoji from the movie. Another was that they referenced Donald Trump in a trailer or something as the devil emoji. And I read that feminism was referenced in the movie. Looks like I'm definitely not watching.



Since they havea current rating of 1.5/10 on IMBd, I'd  advise not watching it anyways.


----------



## forestyne (Jul 29, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh yes, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde is one of the most dreadful videogames ever made, according to AVGN. I've seen some compelling evidence.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...



wow boi thats some compelling evidence right there

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> But as I was reading more about the emoji movie, I saw some disturbing things about it. One was a Twitter post on The Handmaid's Tale, but with a female emoji from the movie. Another was that they referenced Donald Trump in a trailer or something as the devil emoji. And I read that feminism was referenced in the movie. Looks like I'm definitely not watching.



1. Not sure what you have against The Handmaid's Tail.
2. Did not find anything about Donald Trump being portrayed as anything evil in any of the official trailers, but Trump is portrayed as the Russian Flag in a spoof trailer aired on 'The Late Show with Stephen Colbert'. 
3. The film is meant to have progressive themes. Not sure if you mean feminism as 'women are superior to men' or 'women are equal to men', but equality is a good thing last time I checked. I don't think they'd allow radical feminism in a kids movie.

Not defending the film, because it looks like ****, but yeah. That.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 29, 2017)

just wanted to put some of my favorite reviews of the emoji movie here



Spoiler: lol


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

I've seen a postive review...
It was by Jacksfilms whos been ironically s***posting about it 

He got invited to the world premiere and got given Fidget Spinners


----------



## cIementine (Jul 31, 2017)

two words: cinematic. masterpiece.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2017)

forestyne said:


> 1. Not sure what you have against The Handmaid's Tail.
> 2. Did not find anything about Donald Trump being portrayed as anything evil in any of the official trailers, but Trump is portrayed as the Russian Flag in a spoof trailer aired on 'The Late Show with Stephen Colbert'.
> 3. The film is meant to have progressive themes. Not sure if you mean feminism as 'women are superior to men' or 'women are equal to men', but equality is a good thing last time I checked. I don't think they'd allow radical feminism in a kids movie.
> 
> Not defending the film, because it looks like ****, but yeah. That.



1. I have nothing against The Handmaid's Tale. I just don't like the emoji version of it.
2. Thanks for clarification on that.
3. I'm actually very anti-progressive in general. I don't have a problem with diversity and equality, but I wouldn't celebrate it or demand it. But I am tired of seeing more and more movies with the same kind of lessons previous movies or schools taught. Yeah, I wouldn't want to go back on the racial issues, gender equality issues, or LGBT issues, but we don't need to force people to have diversity. We just need to be tolerant of it.


----------



## helenkeller (Aug 1, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wow! That bad huh.
> 
> But as I was reading more about the emoji movie, I saw some disturbing things about it. One was a Twitter post on The Handmaid's Tale, but with a female emoji from the movie. Another was that they referenced Donald Trump in a trailer or something as the devil emoji. And I read that feminism was referenced in the movie. Looks like I'm definitely not watching.



it's to brainwash children. they do it subconsciously and you aren't even aware of it because your subconscious is picking up everything your conscious mind can hear. they do the same thing with music and tv shows on stations like cartoon network and nickelodeon. fo example: teen titans is the worst of them all and should be something on adult swim IMO (because I am 20 and have been watching TTG since I was 16)

- - - Post Merge - - -

like is the age demographic watching this garbage going to be adults who know the severity of these topics, now that were in the digital age? nope they're going to think its a big joke.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm currently laughing at all the reviews


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 1, 2017)

Maybe it won't win worst picture this year in the Razzies because of how "The Mummy" and "Transformers: The Last Knight" would create competition, but I do wish it wins one Golden Raspberry award. The last few years had a few animated films that are so stupid (such as Foodfight and The Nut Job), but they haven't dipped so deep as the Razzies typically ignores animated films. This time, the animation branch really hit the low point.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Maybe it won't win worst picture this year in the Razzies because of how "The Mummy" and "Transformers: The Last Knight" would create competition, but I do wish it wins one Golden Raspberry award. The last few years had a few animated films that are so stupid (such as Foodfight and The Nut Job), but they haven't dipped so deep as the Razzies typically ignores animated films. This time, the animation branch really hit the low point.



Yes yes it did. 

It really sucks they actually have to even spend brain wash money on something like this. I mean I haven't really watched much of those franchise films as an adult (and I can't remember much animation as a kid either that were full movies) but this deserves all the rotten fruit it can get yes.

I mean I haven't watched Wreck-It Ralph or Pixels or those game movies.. but yeah this and that white-washed GitS movie deserves all the bad.


----------



## Smolblonde (Aug 1, 2017)

It honestly makes me want to cry. Why make a movie over emoticons. I can understand maybe kids would like it if they maybe had an iPad or something, but really, WHY make a movie on emojis?? I'm probably really old fashioned but I wouldn't really find it entertaining to watch for like a good hour or two. Give me anything (except horror) kind of movie over the emoji movie any day. It just makes me really sad to see what THIS is what entertainment today in the year 2017 has to offer. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

Smolblonde said:


> It honestly makes me want to cry. Why make a movie over emoticons. I can understand maybe kids would like it if they maybe had an iPad or something, but really, WHY make a movie on emojis?? I'm probably really old fashioned but I wouldn't really find it entertaining to watch for like a good hour or two. Give me anything (except horror) kind of movie over the emoji movie any day. It just makes me really sad to see what THIS is what entertainment today in the year 2017 has to offer. :/



Ikr... but yeah greedy movie and franchise companies needing all the dosh and want to brainwash kids so good. And yeah emojis should stay on virtual keyboards not be a freaking film and merch ugh.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2017)

The part I like the best though is that they cancelled the popeye movie to make this crap
I bet the popeye movie would have been better 1000x times smh, but no they just don't listen and release this film


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 1, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> The part I like the best though is that they cancelled the popeye movie to make this crap
> I bet the popeye movie would have been better 1000x times smh, but no they just don't listen and release this film



Not necessarily.

Film adapations of really old shows and cartoons (like Rocky and Bullwinkle (and related cartoons like Fractured Fairy Tales and Sherman and Mr. Pea Body), The Smurfs, Astro Boy, and Speed Racer) don't do too well in today's time. Even film adaptations of ongoing TV shows (like Spongebob) do a lot better. Compared to the other animation studios, Sony Animation tends to make the worst movies.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> Film adapations of really old shows and cartoons (like Rocky and Bullwinkle (and related cartoons like Fractured Fairy Tales and Sherman and Mr. Pea Body), The Smurfs, Astro Boy, and Speed Racer) don't do too well in today's time. Even film adaptations of ongoing TV shows (like Spongebob) do a lot better. Compared to the other animation studios, Sony Animation tends to make the worst movies.



I know Sony makes bad movies anyways, but I'd rather watch a movie from something that actually makes sense rather than emojis


----------



## helenkeller (Aug 1, 2017)

id love the smurfs if it wasnt the new bs they made with that guy from how i met your mother lmaoooo like what is that?!?!?!?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 2, 2017)

I got news.

I went through Columbia Pictures' filmography to see what they distributed. The not just distributed The Emoji Movie, but they also distributed Ishtar, a movie many consider the worst. What a coincidence!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

Don't even remind me of the trash treatment Astro Boy got in the west with some weird shortened and cut manga releases *shudder*


----------



## Pookie4557 (Aug 2, 2017)

10 outta 10, would watch again. (I hate myself for dragging my friends to see it the day it came out at the first showing in my town. It was complete garbage, and Idk why JailBreak had to embody every stereotype of a 3rd wave feminist.)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 2, 2017)

this movie pisses me off to no end despite having never seen it lmao.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 2, 2017)

Judging by the commercial, here is my personal opinion.

This is basically just like Wreck-it Ralph, A movie I had to constantly watch with my younger half-brother.
Same type of plot: Main character somehow screws up, ends up fixing the problem with a handy-dandy partner or two, Happy ending.
Instead of a villain taking over an arcade game, It ends up being a girl smiley face that obviously wants the phone to continue the way it should be. (I don't even consider her a villain. I understand that having an emotion that's suppose to do its job doesnt, then proceeds to make itself known to the cloud would not make myself a very happy emoji) 
They make her seem like she's the terrible and ruthless villain, but she's just doing her job! Hell, there's a firewall for A REASON!
A "Oh I can't fit in, But I sure can go through a adventure!" Type of film, I swore I watched a couple of films with the exact same plot.
And with T. J. Miller in the spotlight, that's probably the only thing that spices up this movie.
I wouldnt suggest watching this, unless you have time to kill and can't decide on what to watch.


----------

